Do you lack soft skills? So, have you tried learning it? - anmolver
======
enkiv2
I'm still working on developing my soft skills, after decades of focused
attention on them. (I've gotten a lot out of transactional psychology in
particular: I always used to turn people off by talking too much or too
little, so the lending model of social interaction in Games People Play
increased my ability to maintain friendly casual relationships by orders of
magnitude.)

